# Audi quattro Teaser Pics from Malibu Today



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've spent the day today in Malibu, California today driving and photographing the Audi quattro Concept. While we'd hoped to file a report by day's end we decided to change our schedule around a bit and follow the car to a late afternoon shoot on the Pacific Coast Highway. On top of that FTP uploads aren't working from our hotel so I've only been able to upload a few pics. For these reasons the driving report (and some great background) will have to wait until Friday when we're back in the office. For now, here are a few pics from our day.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

you lucky bastard


----------



## V0LKSWAGENSRULE (Aug 26, 2004)

Camaro much?


----------



## GimmeUrQ (Oct 14, 2009)

Camaro? You need a new prescription of something... :screwy:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Corrado and S5 hook up and one thing leads to another...BOOM, Quattro Concept!


----------



## Lucky736 (May 11, 2002)

Looks like a Camaro, an LF-A, and a Corrado had a long night. Lol.


----------



## DieselLove (Dec 26, 2007)

Love the way the concept resembles its elder 20vCQ/S2.


----------

